# Embedding Soundcloud-tracks on this forum



## JohannesR

Is there a way to embed Soundcloud-tracks here at VI? 8dio has done it a couple of times as far as I remember. I don´t particularly like having to download tracks in order to hear them myself - embedding is a great way to share IMO.


----------



## Frederick Russ

First you need to go to Soundcloud and click "share" and copy the code in "wordpress". There you will find a number which identifies the piece. Then use that number and replace the corresponding number in the following code to successfully embed soundcloud files on VI:

example embed code:

[soundcloud url="http://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/*17548011*" iframe="true" /]



Code:


forum code:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F17548011&secret_url=false[/flash]


resulting forum code:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F17548011&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## reddognoyz

[soundcloud url="http://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/35559587" iframe="true" /]

I'm not quite sure where the number goes in the code 

I see the numbers 35559587 should they replace the numbers 17548011 in the green example above?


----------



## reddognoyz

also do I just but the resultant code in the message text?


----------



## reddognoyz

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F35559587&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## reddognoyz

sorry I must be a little dense can you tell me what I'm doing wrong here?


----------



## wst3

OK, the forum parser is very picky about things like white space, and hidden characters!

Try this:
1) go to soundcloud and snip the code for your track by clicking on "share" and then clicking on "wordpress"

You will get something that looks like:
[soundcloud url="http://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/11428341" iframe="true" /]

Ignore everything but the number after the word "tracks" in my case 11428341

2) open up your favorite text editor, or use the forum editor, and copy and paste the following gobbledygoop into said editor:

flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2FXXXXX&secret_url=false[/flash]

(I've obscured the fact that this is a directive by removing the leading brace '[' - you must add a brace at the beginning for this to work)

now replace the XXXXX with the number - and only the number, from soundcloud, in this case it would be 11428341

Be careful not to change anything else... especially do not add extra spaces or carriage returns or what not. Also, there is no need to add the URL tags... this is a flash player. (could be an HTML5 player one of these days<G>!)

In my case the result is:

flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F11428341&secret_url=false[/flash]

(note: I again removed the leading brace '[' so you can see the code)

now I've added the brace, so you should see the player below:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F11428341&secret_url=false[/flash]

now let's see if it worked...

And it did.

PM me if this doesn't work for you!


----------



## ryanstrong

There should be an easier and simpler way of doing this given this is a music forum and a lot of posts reference Sound Cloud tracks.


----------



## wst3

rystro @ Sat Feb 04 said:


> There should be an easier and simpler way of doing this given this is a music forum and a lot of posts reference Sound Cloud tracks.



Maybe... well, no, it would be nice if there was an easier way.

But the forum - that's us - is at the mercy of the forum software. And the forum software is at the mercy of the various standards (nope, can't say that work with a straight face) that exist in the world wide web.

Flash is pretty remarkable, but it is proprietary, and convoluted. HTML5 may solve many of these issues.

But remember, at the very core of all of this is a bunch of 30 year old Unix/C code that does the heavy lifting. And for whatever reason, it cares about extra white space, and extraneous non-printing characters, and even characters that fall outside the original ASCII set, and so on and so forth.

The simplest way to handle this today is to clip the example code above, substitute your track ID for XXXXX, and add a leading brace. I've tried it several times and it worked every time.

Now I'm playing around with customizations<G>... I need help!!!


----------



## Mike Greene

Okay, after a few tries, I finally got it to work:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F34639134&secret_url=false[/flash]

Here's the weird thing, though. On my computer, at least, in the examples that both you and Frederick give, there is an added space in the second "soundclo ud" between that "o" and "u" that I needed to eliminate. Weird, because I doubt either of you typed it that way. Let me see what it looks like when I past my own working code, minus the start bracket:

flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F34639134&secret_url=false[/flash]

Same thing!!! The second time the word "soundcloud" appears in that code, a space got magically inserted between the "o" and "u." Wow! I wonder if that's just a Mac Safari thing? Is everyone else getting that same space?

In any event, for anyone else trying this, look out for that space. You want "soundcloud," not "soundclo ud." It makes the code not work until you take that space out.


----------



## RiffWraith

reddognoyz @ Sun Feb 05 said:


> sorry I must be a little dense can you tell me what I'm doing wrong here?



Doesn't seem like you are doing anything wrong. Your track is showing up just fine in your immediate previous post. 

Very cool track, btw! :D


----------



## ryanstrong

wst3 @ Sat Feb 04 said:


> rystro @ Sat Feb 04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There should be an easier and simpler way of doing this given this is a music forum and a lot of posts reference Sound Cloud tracks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the forum - that's us - is at the mercy of the forum software. And the forum software is at the mercy of the various standards (nope, can't say that work with a straight face) that exist in the world wide web.
Click to expand...


Well you are wrong - the forum software, phpBB, that this forum uses is very versatile and can be upgraded. The board administrator can add SoundCloud support to the forum. I would encourage an admin to please take a look at this...

Here is how to add that functionality to it...
http://blog.soundcloud.com/2009/07/28/s ... d-bb-code/

There are loads of features that can be added to the board to make this place a little more friendly, including what I think is really needed and that is a better mobile support like for the iPhone.


----------



## wst3

Mike Greene @ Sat Feb 04 said:


> Here's the weird thing, though. On my computer, at least, in the examples that both you and Frederick give, there is an added space in the second "soundclo ud" between that "o" and "u" that I needed to eliminate. Weird, because I doubt either of you typed it that way. Let me see what it looks like when I past my own working code, minus the start bracket:
> 
> flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F34639134&secret_url=false[/flash]



This is sometimes referred to as a phantom space - it results from a forced line break that is not treated properly somewhere.

I did not have it - and I use a text editor that's really good with things like that - which might be why I got away with it<G>!

Anyway, if I get energetic later I'll see if I can find the source of the extra space...


----------



## wst3

rystro @ Sat Feb 04 said:


> Well you are wrong - the forum software, phpBB, that this forum uses is very versatile and can be upgraded. The board administrator can add SoundCloud support to the forum. I would encourage an admin to please take a look at this... <snippity>



You are right, there are loads of feature that can be added to phpBB - are you volunteering to add them<G>??? 

maybe I'm just cranky today... but I think there's probably a better way to ask Fred to add features... 

I would agree that better mobile support would be nice and I'd agree that for some here it might be an advantage to get away from flash entirely and use a simpler interface to any streaming server.

(if I were really cranky I'd probably point out that this is forum made up largely of people who are technically savvy, and enjoy technology - how else to you use VIs? - and therefore it shouldn't be a big deal to learn a little code. - Fortunately, I'm not that cranky!)


----------



## ryanstrong

Well I hope I wasn't being rude or pushy, I was just saying that it could be done.

Anyway thank you Fred for making everyone a home on the internet for us VI nerds.


----------



## Casey Edwards

BTW, I wanted everyone to know just, in case you're weird like me and like to be in control of themes, here is how you can edit the colors of your player.

First, here is an example:

[flash width=450 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F58175328&secret_url=false&player_type=waveform&theme_color=000000&color=000000&comments_color=000000&color=000000[/flash]


This is what you need to add RIGHT AFTER the link (no spaces!). 

&player_type=waveform&theme_color=000000&color=000000&comments_color=000000&color=000000


Here is the code with the [] removed so you can see what it looks like:

flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F54099996&secret_url=false&player_type=waveform&theme_color=000000&color=000000&comments_color=000000&color=000000[/flash


The rest is just using hexadecimal code to configure what colors you want to use. 000000 is all black. This is all pretty pointless, but I hope you enjoy the code anyways. Below is an example of how to implement the code with HTML if you use the SoundCloud Player as a part of your website. Sometimes white and orange just doesn't cut it! 

<object height="81" width="100%"> <param name="movie" value="https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F45593418&amp;show_comments=false&amp;auto_play=false&amp;color=000000"></param> <param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param> <embed allowscriptaccess="always" height="81" src="https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F45593418&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;sphere&player_type=waveform&theme_color=000000&color=000000&comments_color=000000&color=000000" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="100%"></embed> </object>


----------



## adg21

Just checking to see if you can change the width with that
[flash width=899 height=130 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F34639134&secret_url=false[/flash]



Code:


[flash width=899 height=130 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F34639134&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Casey Edwards

adg21 @ Fri Aug 17 said:


> Just checking to see if you can change the width with that
> [flash width=899 height=130 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F34639134&secret_url=false[/flash]



It's all editable. Just insert a pixel or percentage amount after "width=" and it should work. I'm on my phone at the moment so I can't test anything out yet.


----------



## reddognoyz

let's see...

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundclo ud.com%2Ftracks%2F35559587&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## reddognoyz

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F35559587&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## reddognoyz

aha I was getting the line break in soundcl oud. Fixed it!


----------



## joshua

Can something described in the following be implemented?

http://phpbbandbbcodes.com/viewtopic.ph ... XXhvVf_FWA


----------



## Ash Ebrahim

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F114138157&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Ash Ebrahim

cool that worked..awesome


----------



## Drakken

Testing...

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%80252465&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## milesito

Is it just me or can we not see embedded soundcloud music players in the vi-forum on our iPhone 4S?


----------



## Drakken

EDIT: Nvm, fixed.

[flash width=650 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F80252465&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## peksi

any way to get song art visible?


----------



## GULL

Frederick ,

The code doesn't show embedded track in preview. It will show up only when I post?

Thanks
Gokul


----------



## jneebz

Hi Gokul -

It should show up in preview.

Can you cut and paste the code you're using so we can take a look at it? Remove the first bracket so it won't be active in your post.

-Jamie


----------



## GULL

Jamie,

Thank you.

Here is what I am trying.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F147861197&secret_url=false[/flash] 

oh.. its done :D


----------



## Dave Connor

After many, many, attempts I finally followed Stuarts tutorial which worked only when I made sure that there were no spaces in the v.i. window. Even if though there aren't spaces in the final code, the v.i. window added a break {space} to make it fit and this is what must be changed/removed.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F163148391&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Carles

Please anyone knows if is there a manner to embed private links? (seems possible in other forums using standard code provided by SoundCloud) and playlists/private playlists?

Cheers,
Carles



Code:


EDIT from Admin on Set Lists:

example embed code:

<object height="360" width="100%"> <param name="movie" value="http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F400162"></param> <param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param> <embed allowscriptaccess="always" height="360" src="http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F400162" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="100%"></embed> </object>  <span><a href="http://soundcloud.com/soaringmusic/sets/latest-tracks-16">Latest tracks from SoaringMusic</a> by <a href="http://soundcloud.com/soaringmusic">soaringmusic</a></span> 

resulting forum code:

[flash width=450 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F400162%3Fsecret_token%3Ds-SDsTw&[/flash]

As far as sharing private set list, I'm not sure. Will do some tests. Best, Frederick


----------



## Blakus

I'm still a little confused why a shortcode hasn't been implemented yet!


----------



## Sampleconstruct

Could someone enlighten me and post the code for embedding youtube videos please. I have searched the database but didn't find any answer or was to dumb to use the search engine so it would provide me with that info. I see a lot of vids around here, but I'm still stuck with a lame URL when posting videos.


----------



## Dracarys

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F167993577&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## SciFlyBoy

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F196750590&secret_url=false[/flash]

Eureka! I couldn't use a cursor in the 'code and preview' window on the SC website, so I only saw the first 7 digits of the number, thinking that was all there was. But copy the whole wordpress code down and then find what is now the 9 digit number. Yeah.


----------



## Christof

Much easier now in the updated forum, just hit the media button and insert the link you want to share.No more codes to paste!


----------



## RiffWraith

Can anything be done to add a volume slider/fader? I stopped listening to embedded tracks b/c they are just too loud, and I really don't feel like reaching for my master fader :/


----------



## trumpoz

Sometimes the insert media might not work. If it doesn't embed through that button the code is:

{MEDIA=soundcloud}https://soundcloud.com/danny-clinton-3/danny-clinton-solar-eclipse%7B/MEDIA%7D (insert link to soundcloud here{/MEDIA})

Replace the {} brackets with [ ]


----------



## fastlanephil

I'm having no luck with the SoundCloud embedding. I'll try creating a new SoundCloud file.


----------



## mikehamm123




----------



## mikehamm123

when I go to my song and click 'share' and copy link provided, it embeds (as above)


----------



## Hans Jonathan

I can't post my track from soundcloud, I get the message it is spam?? It figures two gladiators fighting, bare legs and bodies, is that the problem?


----------



## creativeforge

Hans Jonathan said:


> I can't post my track from soundcloud, I get the message it is spam?? It figures two gladiators fighting, bare legs and bodies, is that the problem?



Hi Hans, new members need to engage a bit with other members before they can post and link, url. Sorry, this is due to spammers, so we had to implement this measure. Try again after a few posts and let us know how you do.

Hope this helps!

Andre


----------



## Michelob

Hi everyone,

Just testing.


----------



## mikehamm123

Michelob said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just testing.




works for me!


----------



## Jaap

Michelob said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just testing.




Also works here and those where lovely 35 seconds spend listening. Tastes for more!


----------



## Michelob

Jaap said:


> Also works here and those where lovely 35 seconds spend listening. Tastes for more!



Thanks Mike and Jaap. I guess there's no more issue with those embedded publications : I hadn't seen this thread was quite old.

Thanks for your appreciation ! There's some more about that TV show Cinekino on my website.

Michel


----------



## Jaap

Michelob said:


> Thanks Mike and Jaap. I guess there's no more issue with those embedded publications : I hadn't seen this thread was quite old.
> 
> Thanks for your appreciation ! There's some more about that TV show Cinekino on my website.
> 
> Michel



Great work!


----------



## Michelob

Jaap said:


> Great work!



Thanks Jaap.


----------



## creativeforge

Yes, all cleared!


----------



## ironbut

I dig it too Michelob!
On kind of a "danceable" tunes kick lately.


----------



## spyder

Is there an update on all of this with the new update of VI? I want to embed my Soundcloud tracks here, but I have to say it's all a little confusing!


----------



## creativeforge

spyder said:


> Is there an update on all of this with the new update of VI? I want to embed my Soundcloud tracks here, but I have to say it's all a little confusing!



On the toolbar of the text editor, look for the smilies. On the right of that there are three dots and a dropdown arrow (If you hover over it it will show "Insert." Click the arrow and select MEDIA. 






Paste your Soundcloud URL in Media URL box that will open, and then click on "Continue." Et voila!


----------



## spyder

Hey thanks! That was easy!


----------



## Zedcars

I wondered if I could be so bold to suggest this thread could do with some TLC. Perhaps it could be retired (unstickied) and replaced with a clear and concise new sticky post showing how it is done today in 2020?

Perhaps it could also explain for newbies the policy regarding needing so many (is it 10?) posts before you can post Soundcloud links?

I think there is only relevant stuff from the final few posts in this thread and the rest is just confusing for newcomers.

Cheers for all the hard work on creating a great forum to hang out in. 🍻


----------



## creativeforge

Zedcars said:


> I wondered if I could be so bold to suggest this thread could do with some TLC. Perhaps it could be retired (unstickied) and replaced with a clear and concise new sticky post showing how it is done today in 2020?
> 
> Perhaps it could also explain for newbies the policy regarding needing so many (is it 10?) posts before you can post Soundcloud links?
> 
> I think there is only relevant stuff from the final few posts in this thread and the rest is just confusing for newcomers.
> 
> Cheers for all the hard work on creating a great forum to hang out in. 🍻



Hi, are you having an issue posting a SoundCloud link?

Newbies need a minimum of three (3) posts, not ten (10), for the reason explained here: "Hi Hans, new members need to engage a bit with other members before they can post and link, url. Sorry, this is due to spammers, so we had to implement this measure. Try again after a few posts and let us know how you do."

That applies to any URL a newly registered member would want to include in their post, signature or private messages. Spammers could flood the forum with URLs otherwise, and it started happening a few years back. This has eliminated that threat. 

Hope this help?

Andre


----------



## Zedcars

creativeforge said:


> Hi, are you having an issue posting a SoundCloud link?
> 
> Newbies need a minimum of three (3) posts, not ten (10), for the reason explained here: "Hi Hans, new members need to engage a bit with other members before they can post and link, url. Sorry, this is due to spammers, so we had to implement this measure. Try again after a few posts and let us know how you do."
> 
> That applies to any URL a newly registered member would want to include in their post, signature or private messages. Spammers could flood the forum with URLs otherwise, and it started happening a few years back. This has eliminated that threat.
> 
> Hope this help?
> 
> Andre


Hello,

No, I think you misunderstand me. I have no issue posting a link. I was merely suggesting this thread has very old and outdated information in the first two pages and could be confusing if you are new here. I just think this could be improved with a brand new sticky thread that has all the relevant and up-to-date info.

Kind regards,
Darren


----------



## creativeforge

Hi Darren,

Ah. Sorry I misunderstood. I will suggest this to Mike. Thanks for bringing this to our attention. 

Regards,

Andre


----------

